# 510 gold pin for ammit 25 rta



## HvNDhF (18/10/17)

Hi all.

Can someone please help me find a gold 510 pin for an ammit 25 rta? 

Rookie error, tightened it too much and it broke off.......

If anyway can help please

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (18/10/17)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...igssa.co.za/index.php?threads/Vandyvape-Kylin 
Don’t know if this could help it’s a thread about how a guy made a replacement 510 for his kylin
Maybe you could try this for the Ammit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------

